# Como realizar un adaptador micro sd a SD



## walstu (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola a todos soy nuevo. Sera  que algunos de ustedes tienen un diagrama para hacer un adaptador de tarjetas micro sd a a SD. O como identificar los pines de cada una de las tarjetas y asi poder hacerlo.


----------



## Gubirson (Dic 11, 2008)

hola     walstu         

soy nuevo en el foro y tengo curiosidad por saber como para que lo utilizarias por q los adaptadores los venden y son  economicos..............

hasta luego........


----------



## walstu (Dic 12, 2008)

Gracias por responder. Lo que pasa es que compre un telefono y me vino con la memoria micro sd pero me vino sin adaptador, y he buscado por varias tiendas y no los venden por separado si no con la micro. En que tipo de tiendas los venden?.


----------



## Gubirson (Dic 12, 2008)

bueno pana es algo que se ve tonto pero por lo menos eres como yo que tenemos el optimismo de poder fabricar algo, a mi me pasa muchas cosas como esas que son torpes y por lo mismo uno quisiera fabricarlas...


y bueno existen posibilidades que tengan una de segunda alguna persona que halla comprado solo la micro y le viniera con el adaptador y no lo use o busca a alguien que se quiera comprar una micro alguna solucion debe haber.

y si consigo algun plano te lo hago llegar ok............



saludos


----------



## walstu (Dic 13, 2008)

Ok. gracias.


----------

